# Painting Question



## paddling john (May 29, 2004)

I have this project coming up and I need some advise. The house has railings on two sides of the house and is painted with enamel paint. This looks like a pain to paint with a brush. Is there an economical spray gun that will spray latex paint? Or should I paint by brush? Any suggestions and tips are appreciated.
John


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd paint it by hand using small foam rollers.I hate ladders,so I think I'd try backing at pick-up under the deck but far enough back to not get dripped on,and use a long handle extension.Touch up work with a brush would be a piece of cake.Let us know what you decide or send pics. of finished job.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cover your hand with a plastic bag and then put a sock over it you can use the sock as the brush and glove the rails.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you want to spray it, look at renting a professional unit from the paint stores. I use a Graco on my projects. You will have to cover the deck and anything else you don't want paint on unless you are repainting everything.

The pumping unit and paint stays on the ground and you only have the hose and spray gun in your hand. It would take you longer to clean the unit than paint the rail.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like a bay home with wood siding that will be exposed to harsh conditions. You can spray it but you will have to back roll it anyway in order to force the paint deep into all the grooves and cracks in the wood. I would just roll it where you can and brush the rest.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just realized the you were referring to the rails. Foam roller where you can and brush the rest.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

the prep work will be harder than the final paint job, if you don't clean and sand it good before you paint , your paint will peel off leaving you with a mess.like stated earlier roller and brush will knock it out pretty quick.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

trout250 said:


> the prep work will be harder than the final paint job, if you don't clean and sand it good before you paint , your paint will peel off leaving you with a mess.like stated earlier roller and brush will knock it out pretty quick.


x2


----------

